# blood parrots and black ghost knife?



## Lori_in_NJ (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Morning..It has been years since I have kept a larger tank. now I have a 30 but setting up a 55. large enough for the time being... anyway ..the LFS people are not trained enough to ask questions or even to expect an answer from so here I am..I have two tanks one 10g with 3 platy's and their fry, and 2 black mollys all will be going into the 30 gal tank soon.
my other 30g has a black ghost knife who is about 2" small still..and a pleco..great filter systems..fluval 204 canister. great filtration and 2 air pumps..i am a strict believer on great filters no problems that way..so tell me..
my questions is can i keep blood parots with the black ghostknife? help me please..Lori in NJ  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Not in a 30g you need a 6 to 8 foot tank I believe for the BGK.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Correct, they get to be about 20" long.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Dang that sure is big!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I love them, they're gorgeous. Wish I had a huge tank, there are a lot of big fish I'd like to get. Arowana, bichirs, black ghost knife, etc.  There's a lunker tank at my LFS that I love looking at, its filled with huge fellas. 
http://bestfish.com/tour/960lunker.html


----------

